# Celtic Show Names?



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I need help finding a show name for my horse! I didn't buy a horse yet but I am going to look at a pure bred quarter horse in a few days. I am looking for something Celtic sounding or even with the word "Celtic" in it. I was hoping for something long maybe 3 or 4 words.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

My horse's show name is Celtic Treasure.  I chose that since his name is Shamrock and it's Irish. 

I just thought it was interesting that you're choosing to use the word "Celtic" and the horse you're looking at is a Quarterhorse.. so is my boy! Haha.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Aw how exciting 

I would do Celtic's Chance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Sara I LOVE your horses name. I was raised learning about my scottish culture from both my mom and dad, and even got a celtic knot tattoo . I want this to be some part of my horse and I thought what beter way then to use it in her show name


----------

